# trolling question



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>So I'm finally going out again for the first time in 2 months due to saving money for my wedding. I'm a little out of the loop due to that but I've heard that Black fin tuna, dolphin, and sails are in numbers right now. I'm planning on trolling primarily tomorrow and am curious what kind of luck everyone has had at various distances offshore. I'm going to head to the edge if the weather is nice but it looks like it might be sporty. How close-in can you troll right now with hopes of catching something other than kings and spanish?? Thanks.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

i fished today and yesterday around destin pass, and fished monday a week ago out at the ozark and past it a bit. Sad to say I havent found much, and the other reports seem like trolling is slow. Of the three trips, this morning was the best and we slow trolled live baits just outside of the pass. Yesterday we targeted sails and didn't see one, but lost a mystery fish and saw some big splashes. Heard 1 sail was broke off 2 days ago at the sea bouy and heard 2 were caught at the Okaloosa island pier. I also heard bft's were out there but didnt see a one. However, the water is very blue around the edge. I'm stuburn, but I'd run back to the edge, because it's got to happen sometime soon.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

theres been sailfish with a couple miles lately, but theres gona be mackeral mixed in with that


----------

